# Nurse performing Hep A & B, Humira and Cimzia injections



## Colliemom (Sep 2, 2008)

We have decided to have our nurses do the injections for Hep A and B, Humira and Cimzia, instead of our PA's.  (so that the PA's will have more time to see patients.)  Since the nurse is doing the injection--and does not have a provider ID# to bill under, does the charge for the injection get billed to the physician of record for the patient or to a physician physicially here?  

thanks!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 2, 2008)

I would report the services under the provider who ordered them.


----------

